
Handprint : color vision - an extensive online reference about color. - Jebdm
http://www.handprint.com/LS/CVS/color.html
======
tokenadult
I quibble with infrared radiation being described as "heat,"

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heat>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infrared#Heat>

but there is some interesting information on the submitted site.

------
profquail
This is an awesome resource, thanks for sharing. I'm going to have to write a
bunch of color-related code soon (for image/video processing), so this will be
quite handy.

------
Groxx
"Extensive" is right, that's quite impressive.

